
You can add coffee stains to your LaTeX document - InvOfSmallC
https://twitter.com/hmemcpy/status/1281643057180364800
======
xigoi
Thanks, I've needed this for so long! I don't drink coffee, but now I can
finally pretend that I do to avoid harasment from colleagues!

